# ceiling spakle texture



## mike75 (Oct 5, 2010)

what is the tool used to achieve the starburst or peak and valley look ?can I make it myself?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/ideas-replicating-unique-existing-texture-83427/

Gary


----------

